# Sac à dos - École vs PowerBook



## jpcroteau (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

je vais aller à l'université
je vais avoir un PB12

je recherche un sac à dos assez robuste pour protéger
mon Pb et en même temps être capable de pouvoir contenir
plusieurs cartables/livres...

Avez-vous des conseils d'achat ?
Les crumpler sont vraiment beaux, mais cher aussi !!!
et son fait plus pour les photographes ...

vous avez des conseils de sac à dos
dans le style crumpler, mais pour mes besoins ?

Merci
Bye


----------



## Belisaire (9 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Va jeter un coup d'oeil chez Hedgren (www.hedgren.com), il font des sacs vraiment bien et avec un système de coque protectrice très sécurisante pour la vie de tous les jours à la FAC.
Le problème c'est de trouver ces sacs en France (j'ai trouver le mien il y a un an aux Galleries La....ettes à Paris) ; Je n'ai pas vu si on pouvait commander directement sur le site.

Pense aussi à acheter un système anti-vol pour pouvoir aller chercher tes bouquins à la BU sans avor à prendre ton PB sous le bras (Kensington fait ce genre de chose et on les trouve dans toutes les Fnac de France et de Navarre).

Personnellement j'utilise mon ibook tous les jours à l'univresité et les machines Apple peuvent être taxées de "meilleures amies de l'étudiant" sans mentir.

Ciao

Belisaire


----------



## Caza (9 Juillet 2004)

Sans oublier la housse genre Tucano "second skin" ?


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2004)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier la housse genre Tucano "second skin" ?



Je la recommande aussi!   
Elle prend moins de place qu'une pochette dédiée au seul portable et donc ça permet de le mettre dans n'importe quel sac à dos.
Perso, c'est ce que je fais et mon iBook est loin d'être seul dans mon sac.

A.


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Juillet 2004)

je dispose d'un Tucano et d'un 'cartable' en cuir genre 3 soufflets. C'est discret et niveau taille, on dirait que c'est fait pour.

Le seul petit problème vient d'un manque de _rigidité_ de l'ensemble pour protéger des chocs _violents_.... surtout faire gaffe aux charnières de poignées sur le dessus elles ont déformé légèrement la tranche de mon pb.


----------



## cyp (10 Juillet 2004)

Pour ce qui concerne les housess tucano,
il devient de plus en plus difficile de les trouver, elles arrivent en fin de vie commerciale et ne seront pas remplacées;
La house pour ibook 12' a ainsi disparue du site apple store et FNAC,
Celle pour PB 12' se trouve encore mais peut être pas pour longtemps.


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

ils sont en irlande,
http://foofbag.dirtymouse.net/


----------



## Belisaire (10 Juillet 2004)

Le problème avec la Tucano est qu'elle ne protège pas de l'écrasement (genre powerbook entre quatre livres et cinq dossiers) mais c'est vrai qu'elle est discrète.

Bélisaire


----------



## Kyom (10 Juillet 2004)

Mais euh dans vos écoles/ fac respectives, les gens ils ne vous regardent pas de travers avec une telle machine; genre "comment il se la pete avec son ordinateur tout en métal" lol. Personelemnt meme si j'en avais un jamais j'oserai le sortir en amphi...


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2004)

Les regards des autres m'importe peu. Hormis le regard des voleurs potentiels. Ce n'est pas de ma faute si ma machine coûte moins cher qu'un toshiba, et qu'elle est plus belle et plus performante.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2004)

Kensington annonce la sortie en France du SaddleBag Sport, un sac à dos qui vous permettra de protéger votre iBook ou votre PowerBook (y compris le géant aux 17 pouces) en toute quiétude. Le SaddleBag Sport propose en plus une poche pour y mettre à l?abri votre iPod (vous avez toutefois le droit d?y mettre un autre lecteur MP3). Pour le reste, tout est rembourré. Le sac est garanti à vie et est vendu 78*¤ chez les revendeurs spécialisés.

News de MacGeneration


----------



## chagregel (11 Juillet 2004)

4 ans d'école à Paris, passage par Chatelet les Halles tous les jours en RER, 
risque maximum  

Une Tuccano seconde skin pour protéger le PB, un sac à dos Easpack 
acheté en première et hop ni vue ni connue!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Une Tuccano seconde skin pour protéger le PB, un sac à dos Easpack


 de meme pour mon ibook 12" :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

Et une petite recherche sur le forum avec comme mot-clé «sacoche» donne plein de réponses.


----------



## Xocs (13 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi, allant à la fac l'année prochaine, je me demandais si 12" c suffisant, si ça fait pas un peu bizarre (sachant qu'on est habitué à travailler sur des 17") ou si il vaut mieux du 15" pour pouvoir travailler aussi le soir, sachant que je ne pourrai retrouver mon écran 17" que le week-end ...

?


----------



## Macounette (13 Juillet 2004)

Comme le ptit Suisse adopté   j'ai pris une Crumpler et j'en suis très satisfaite, hormis que c'est un peu massif (et volumineux) comme sacoche (pour le 14" du moins). Par contre, protection max assurée.


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Juillet 2004)

Je me trompe ou le Crumpler n'assure pas une bonne protection face aux pressions lourdes et prolongées qui pourraient provoquer une déformation de la coque (en alu pour les aluBooks) ???


----------



## kaolin (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je recherche également un sac pour protéger mon ordi. Je préfère continuer cette discussion plutôt que d'en ouvrir une autre.

Je vais bientôt m'acheter un ibook 14" et j'aimerais le protéger lors de mes déplacements. Je pense déjà acheter une second skin, mais j'ai peur de le transporter dans mon sac avec toutes mes pochettes et mes affaires qui vont peser sur l'ordi.

De plus il y a le problème des cables d'alimentation et de la souris à transporter.
Je serais bien interessé par l'offre d'Apple http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91502/wo/7z3my7AbHZXs23cK4v413iDxzsr/0.0.9.1.0.6.21.1.10.1.2.0.0.1.0

C'est le pack essentiel de la rentrée. La question est de savoir si le sac protège suffisamment l'ordi et si il y a une possibilité de transporter la souris avec.

J'ai aussi trouver ce sac sur le site d'apple: Incase Sling Pack 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91502/wo/7z3ofOvotSfH2bVeIwg1vNTYfU9/2.0.9.1.0.6.10

Que pensez vous de tout ca?

(j'ai recherche et je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos sur ces deux sacs)


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un Crumpler Wack'O'Phone à vendre si ça t'intéresse. Plus de détails par MP 
C'est un très bon sac qui protège très bien l'iBook.


----------



## lemacbacon (4 Novembre 2004)

kikoooo,

moi pareil, lulu 15" dans sa tucano grise dans mon sac eastpak, ca craint rien ! en plus tu peux meme le mettre sous l'eau avec la tucano.
Le truc c d'oser 

+++


----------



## chagregel (4 Novembre 2004)

Oula, la Néoprène n'est pas une matière étanche, bien au contraire!

C'est une matière qui maintient la température d'une fine couche d'eau au même niveau que le corps. D'ou son utilisation en Bateau, surf, planche... Mais ça n'est pas étanche!!!!

De plus, ni les coutures, ni la fermeture ne sont étanches. Vraiment, c'est pas une bonne idée


----------



## yoav (4 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ils sont en irlande,
> http://foofbag.dirtymouse.net/



Wow! J'adore ce genre de produits.  Je me demande si c'est vraiment résistant?!


----------



## piro (4 Novembre 2004)

perso j utilise une tucano en plus d un sac crumpler "crippy duck" pour mon alu 15 pouces
impeccable

seul reproche 
il manque des soufflets sur le crumpler pour pouvoir mettre plus de livres 
un peu comme les sacs EASTPACK
(Crumpler = 6 mangas maxi en plus du pbook)
(EASTPACK = 10 mangas plus pbook)

je compte en mangas plutot qu un livres depuis que je ne suis plus etudiant


----------



## yoav (4 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> perso j utilise une tucano en plus d un sac crumpler "crippy duck" pour mon alu 15 pouces
> impeccable
> 
> seul reproche
> ...



Certains évaluent le coût de la vie en bigmac alors l'espace disponible en mangas, pourquoi pas ! lol


----------



## iMax (4 Novembre 2004)

Pareil...

  PB 12' + Second Skin + Eastpack = No Problem... 

  J'ai fait plusieurs fois malencontreusement tomber mon sac et le powerbook en est toujours sorti intact... :love:

 De plus, me déplaçant pratiquement tout le temps à scooter, le duo Second Skin - Eastpack a passablement pris la pluie sans que ça ne perce... L'intérieur du eastpack est pratiquement toujours sec et la second skin ne sert qu'à amortir les chocs et à fournir une protection suplémentaire...


----------



## piro (4 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...
> 
> PB 12' + Second Skin + Eastpack = No Problem...
> 
> J'ai fait plusieurs fois malencontreusement tomber mon sac et le powerbook en est toujours sorti intact... :love:



pour moi PB 15' + Second Skin + Eastpack + portillon RATP= petit gnon sur le coin 

mis a part ca le pbook fonctionne toujours nickel
meme la prise DVI qui est tre proche du coup

mais bon depuis c est crumpler obligeatoire pour moi


----------



## sokh1985 (4 Novembre 2004)

Pour une utilisation "normale" à la FAC: j'ai déjà un eastpack, donc un second skin suffirait pour un ibook 14"? J'ai maxi 4 livres dans mon sac et une pochette...


----------



## Caza (4 Novembre 2004)

La solution "Eastpak + Tucano" a été adoptée par bcp de monde ....pour plus de précautions, l'utilisation d'un sac dédié (Crumpler étant le "must") peut être conseillée....


----------



## rud980 (4 Novembre 2004)

...vu que ce post est dédié aux plus grands nomades d'entre-vous,j'aimerais savoir si selon vous,qui bougez beaucoup,un ibook 12" n'est pas trop petit pour le confort et si on s'y habitue car je vais switcher la semaine prochaine pour un naïbouque et je me tatais entre le 14" et le 12"...je penche plutot pour le 12" mais je me demande si à la longue c pas usant de travailler sur ce genre d'écran.
 Merci d'avance,Rud'.


----------



## Caza (4 Novembre 2004)

rud980 a dit:
			
		

> ...vu que ce post est dédié aux plus grands nomades d'entre-vous,j'aimerais savoir si selon vous,qui bougez beaucoup,un ibook 12" n'est pas trop petit pour le confort et si on s'y habitue car je vais switcher la semaine prochaine pour un naïbouque et je me tatais entre le 14" et le 12"...je penche plutot pour le 12" mais je me demande si à la longue c pas usant de travailler sur ce genre d'écran.
> Merci d'avance,Rud'.


Le 12' et le 14' ont la même résolution.
Cela fait plusieurs mois que je travaille régulièrement avec mon 12' et je ne me sens pas limité par la taille de l'écran (et ce n'est pas de la méthode Coué... ).


----------



## Macounette (4 Novembre 2004)

Comme piro j'utilise un Tucano second skin (pour les "petits" déplacements) et un Crumpler "cripply duck" (pour les gros déplacements avec accessoires, chargeur, etc.).
C'est à mon avis la combinaison idéale 
ah oui, j'ai un iBook 14"


----------



## Madmac (7 Novembre 2004)

J'utilise un sac à dos "Samsonite"
Ils en ont fait de plusieurs taille, (12 à 17")
le + cher est à 99 ¤
renforcé, bel agencement... et bon maintient en moto...
mon PwBk 17" est en sécurité. (j'ai rajouté de la mousse dans le logement de l'ordi...)

et ça fait pas sacoche d'ordi qui incite les voleurs à nous agresser...


----------



## Sebang (7 Novembre 2004)

Kyom a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh dans vos écoles/ fac respectives, les gens ils ne vous regardent pas de travers avec une telle machine; genre "comment il se la pete avec son ordinateur tout en métal" lol. Personelemnt meme si j'en avais un jamais j'oserai le sortir en amphi...



Moi j'ai toujours pas réussi à oser me lancer...
Pourtant j'ai tout le matos (câble antivol, mini-souris BT (bluetake), housse de protection et bon sac à dos avec -mon- livre de cours) mais j'arrive pas. J'ai trop l'impression qu'absoluement tout le monde va me regarder de travers, surtout en amphi. Pau, comme je l'avais déjà dit, c'est la pire cambrousse possible ! 
Enfin bon, si je me lance et que vous vous êtes pas encore lancés, je vous tiens au courant.  :mouais:    :rose:  

Par contre, ma housse -no name- achetée au Japon est parfaite. Je crois que ça s'appellait une absorb-shock, qui gardent la trace du doigt quelques secondes quand on appuie dessus. (c'est bien trippant d'ailleurs, surtout d'appuyer la main entière, quand on a rien d'autre à faire)  
Le sac et la sacoche dedans ont déjà pris l'eau (fortes pluies et gros vent sur mon petit vélo pendant plusieurs dizaines de minutes ---> cf. les typhons Japonais aux alentours de Septembre) mais le PB était sec bien que la sacoche fut quand même un peu mouillée.


----------



## nathan1901 (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi je l'ai amené pour la première fois en amphi vendredi. Grande appréhension au départ, mais c'est vite passé, les gens discutaient ou écoutaient le prof plus qu'il mattait mon ibook .

Au cours suivant, la nana en face de moi avait le sien. Donc, on a pu échanger les banalités d'usages de deux dactylo et surtout échanger des fichiers de cours 

Donc même à la cambrousse, OSE ! Et ptet que tu seras suivi. Tu deviendras un genre de leader promis à un grand avenir 

PS : Par contre en TD j'ose pas trop, le clavier ferait trop de bruit...


----------



## krisprolls (8 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un sac Jansport, modele Lap Station (ancien modele), ultra resistant et super logeable.
 L'interêt est que la partie pour le portable est située dans la partie contre le dos, dans une espece de double fond, dont la fermeture est dissimulée dans les coutures du sac.
 En plus, il y a un systeme de fixation à l'interieur, et de barre de maintien en mousse très compacte...donc l'ordinateur est maintenu et ne bouge pas, en plus d'etre bien calé et à l'abris du danger (il y a en outre un grand compartiment à soufflet tres logeable, une autre poche pour des revues devant, et deux autre poches devant, une moyenne et une petite...lesquelles comportent des poches interieures, dont l'une à la taille d'un ipod; avec une ouverture discrete pour faire passer le cable du casque !!!!

 j'avais ce sac auparavant pour mon ibm T22 (14"), desormais pour mon iBook 12", j'ai rajoutée une housse neoprene (pas tucano, je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour cette marque, les "hand glove" coutent 15 euros de moins et sont aussi bien. j'ai pu comparer de visu...), puisque la machine est plus petite dans le compartiment (qui permet de loger alims, cables....)

 c'est la grande classe. 

 ne me demandez pas le prix, je l'ai troqué avec un pote. ça doit bien valoir une centaine d'euros.


----------



## sokh1985 (8 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai une petite appréhension pour l'amener en Amphi, surtout avec toutes les "racailles" de Nice, mais bon, apparemment dans mon amphi ça va. En plus y'a déjà un étudiant qui emméne son PC et il se l'est pas fait taper! En plus, lassurance ça sert à quoi sinon? 

A la limite ce qui me faitle plus "peur" est de savoir si j'arriverais à pendre les notes en temps réel. En effet, jai pas l'mpression de tapper très vite, même si en re-tappant mes cours sur mon PC je m'améliore. Comment savoir si je suis prêt? That is the question!


----------



## Belisaire (8 Novembre 2004)

Allez les gars faut oser ! Moi qui prend mes cours à la fac depuis trois ans sur portable je peux vous dire que :
1. Le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle. Je prépare l'agrégation d'histoire et l'échange de cours est plus que requis. Tout les garçons (et les filles) de mon âge... ah, non : tous les mecs et les filles de mon groupe de travail font de même et c'est quand même hyper pratique. Plus de problème avec Michel Michel qui écrit comme un cochon (faut limite un DEA d'égyptologie pour le lire), plus de cours incompréhensible six mois plus tards et une valeur en hausse sur le marché de la bourse des échanges ("ah, non, moi c'est un cours contre deux parce que les miens sont tapés...")
2. La reprise des cours est hyper facile : on ne réécrit pas tout ad nauseam comme avant : un mot intéressant, hop, copié-collé dans le fichier vocabulaire.
3. Les gens ne te regarde pas de travers. Surtout avec un mac ! Les nanas sont folles du design du ibook quand elles comparent avec l'horreur que leur copain informaticien leur a fait acheter et en plus qui pèse dans les 5 kg et qui plafonne à une heure d'autonomie !

Il y a trois ans, peu de gens avaient un portable dans ma fac. Maintenant c'est un bon tiers des étudiants. Au début j'étais seul dans l'amphi à prendre mes cours dessus... Mais jamais de problème de regards envieux-méchants ou autres dans le style.

Faut se lancer, c'est tout ! 

Quant à la vitesse de frappe, je n'ai pas de problème de rythme pour prendre le propos d'un prof qui parle. Et pourtant je n'ai pas la technique d'une dactylo ! Il faut juste souffrir un peu au début et ensuite, après quelques suées ("merde, merde, qu'est-ce qui l'a dit là ?") ça devient un jeu d'enfant.

En un mot comme en cent : 120% de bénéfices à prendre ses coours sur portable ! 

Bélisaire


----------



## HCl (9 Novembre 2004)

Hello,

 Ben un de plus pour le trio iBook 12" + tucano + Sakado (bon... pas un EastPack mais un reebok).
 Ni vu ni connu...

 Et sinon pour ce qui est de la fac, bah j'ose pas trop non plus. Enfin de toutes façons, paradoxalement peut-être, en info ça ne me servirai pas à grand chose, on gratte pas des masses.
 Par contre je commence à me laisser aller en TP et à le sortir, plutôt que d'utiliser ces machines pourries.
 Tellement plus agréable de bosser sur SA machine !

 Bref, au début, quelques regards bien sur, mais plus curieux/positifs que jaloux, quelques uns qui me posent des questions parce qu'ils hésitent à switcher (vous inquietez pas, j'essaie de vendre au mieux la marque  )...
 Bon après y a les inevitables PCïstes qui viennent, mais ils ne résistent pas longtemps face au sex-appeal de cet iBook 

 Jamais testé à la BU par contre !
 Je crois que j'irai jamais d'ailleurs, y a pas de wifi là bas


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Novembre 2004)

En Droit (à Nice), j'ai capté trois réseau Wifi avec mon Pocket PC, mais pas moyen d'y accéder: ils doivent êtres protégés


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2004)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Jamais testé à la BU par contre !
> Je crois que j'irai jamais d'ailleurs, y a pas de wifi là bas



Ben à ma fac de cambrousse, y'a même pas une borne wifi alors hein, on se plaint pas !!    
Nan mais bon voilà quoi. Délirant de voir que la fac propose l'offre MIPE et n'a même pas de borne wifi... :modo:  :hosto:


----------



## macflip (9 Novembre 2004)

je sais pas si vous connaissez 

http://shinza.com/product_info.php?products_id=45

j ai acheté ça chez surcouf pour mon futur ibook 12" 

ça absorbe les chocs comme il faut en tout cas


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2004)

macflip a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si vous connaissez
> 
> http://shinza.com/product_info.php?products_id=45
> 
> ...



Hey !!
La housse zerochoc notebook sleeve sur ce site (dans la colonne de gauche quand vous cliquez le lien), c'est exactement celle que j'ai ! (en gris 12')
Elle est d'enfer, bien qu'un poil trop grande pour un alu 12 (alors qu'elle est parfaitement à la taille d'un iBook 12, question d'épaisseur de la bête).
Elle est parfaite, je recommande (même si j'ai pas vu le prix à laquelle ils la vendent.


----------



## macflip (9 Novembre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Hey !!
> La housse zerochoc notebook sleeve sur ce site (dans la colonne de gauche quand vous cliquez le lien), c'est exactement celle que j'ai ! (en gris 12')
> Elle est d'enfer, bien qu'un poil trop grande pour un alu 12 (alors qu'elle est parfaitement à la taille d'un iBook 12, question d'épaisseur de la bête).
> Elle est parfaite, je recommande (même si j'ai pas vu le prix à laquelle ils la vendent.



héhé j ai cru que personne n allait connaître   
surtout que tout le monde parle du tucano

le prix c est environ 20 ¤ a surcouf (dausmenil)


----------



## Sebang (10 Novembre 2004)

macflip a dit:
			
		

> héhé j ai cru que personne n allait connaître
> surtout que tout le monde parle du tucano
> 
> le prix c est environ 20 ¤ a surcouf (dausmenil)



Je l'avais payé moins cher que ça, moins de 1500yen (12 euros ?). Mais j'imagine que c'est parce qu'il y avait l'importation en moins (Taiwan --> Japon c'est pas trop loin, et puis c'était dans un yamada, grosse chaîne de discount).

En plus, j'aime pas le nom de tucano alors ça tombe bien. 
Zeroshock, ça pête plus nan ?


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Novembre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais bon voilà quoi. Délirant de voir que la fac propose l'offre MIPE et n'a même pas de borne wifi... :modo: :hosto:


A ma fac, avant que je leur en parle, il conaissaient même pas (jusqu'à mi octobre)


----------



## Macounette (10 Novembre 2004)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Allez les gars faut oser ! Moi qui prend mes cours à la fac depuis trois ans sur portable je peux vous dire que :
> (...)
> 
> En un mot comme en cent : 120% de bénéfices à prendre ses coours sur portable !


 Je ne peux que souscrire à tout cela.
 Dans ma fac d'ingénieurs, malgré que les labos étaient plutôt bien fournis, il fallait tout le temps demander la clé et on était chassés dès qu'il y avait un cours. J'aurais tout donné pour avoir un portable à l'époque de mes cours  Je passais mon temps à transvaser mes affaires du PC de l'école à celui de la maison 
   Hélas, je n'ai pu me payer un portable qu'une fois les études finies. L'avantage : je me suis payé un Mac  Si je l'avais acheté à l'époque de mes cours, j'aurais été obligée de prendre un PC


----------



## Caza (10 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage : je me suis payé un Mac  Si je l'avais acheté à l'époque de mes cours, j'aurais été obligée de prendre un PC


Rétrospectivement, tu te rends compte à quoi tu as échappé .....


----------



## McFlan (12 Novembre 2004)

Je ne peux que suivre ce qui a été dit: il faut oser. Ca change la vie.

Moi j'ai fait ça en trois étape: j'ai utilisé un palm avec un clavier pour voir si je m'en sortais. Mais le clavier Palm m'a vite posé quelques difficultés: il a que 4 lignes de hauteur et donc bonjour les combinaisons pour faire les accents, etc. J'ai ensuite emprunté quelques jours un ibook pour tester en amphi. Puis, après passage à la Fnac, j'me suis pointé avec un PowerBook.

On m'a même pas regardé bizarrement, alors qu'en quelques semaines, j'avais tout fait: papier, palm, ibook puis powerbook. Bref ... no soucis.

Mon amphi est calme, je craignais un peu pour les transports en commun ou pour des fuites qui auraient pu attirer des gens de l'extérieur genre "Putain dans notre amphi ya un mec avec un portable, ça doit couter chère", une mauvaise oreille qui traine et zou.
Mais rien.

J'ai d'ailleurs été étonné de voir que ça a reveillé d'autres personnes: une troisième personne a amené son portable en cours et d'autres commencent à s'y intéresser: plusieurs (de tout age d'ailleurs) posent pas mal de questions.

Pour la discrétion: Tucano + Quicksilver. Ni vu ni connu.


----------



## comebackkid (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi je paierai le prix des crumpler.. Vu le prix d'un PB, ça vaut le coup de le protéger, et en plus, les crumpler étant des sacs assez "jeunes", ça ne laisse pas croire qu'il y a un ordi de 1700¤ dedans... et c pas mal non plus.


----------



## dajay (16 Novembre 2004)

Crumpler Wack-O-Phone pour ma part.
Rien à redire...


----------



## 2-fre (17 Novembre 2004)

EASTPACK font de tres bon sac a dos pour les portable

http://www.e-eastpak.com


----------



## 2-fre (17 Novembre 2004)

EASTPACK font de tres bon sac a dos pour les portable

http://www.e-eastpak.com


----------



## nathan1901 (17 Novembre 2004)

McFlan a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux que suivre ce qui a été dit: il faut oser. Ca change la vie.


Je profite d'un petit moment de calme pour vous faire part de ma première présentation PowerPoint en publique à la fac. Une présentation d'une vingtaine de  minutes devant une quarantaine d'étudiants.

Comme d'habitude, je n'avais rien "presque"rien préparé, juste récuperer la documentation adéquate. Je me pointe à 8h à la fac, lis les documents, prépare mon intro. Il est 9h30. Début du sliding sur powerpoint. 10h30 : 11 slides de prêtes, ca suffira. Je grave le doc', passe chez l'imprimeur du coin pour sortir le chemin de fer. Préparation mentale d'une quinzaine de minutes, café, petit dej' à la cool. 11h30 début de la présentation. J'ai choisi Roméo et le T610 pour passer les slides.

Forcément, ca en bouche à coin à tous ceux qui n'ont jamais vu de présentation de ce genre. Ils sont bouches bées, je les vois s'échanger des mots dans les oreilles. La présentation se passe très bien. J'ai choisi le style cool decontract' de Steve Jobs (avec de meilleurs baskets), j'avais même préparé des blagues à deux sous  

Après la présentation, on vient me demander les senpiternels questions sur MAC et PC. Je réponds que le mac est génial pour bosser, que l'autonomie est géniale. Les PCistes me rétorquent la faible consommation des Centrino. Mais bon quand je leur ai dit que je tenais plus de 5 heures facile. Ils se sont inclinés.

En tout cas, une très bonne opé pour Apple. Les nanas sous le charme   :love:  comme d'hab'.
Moi j'ai récolté des applaudissements et ma réputation de bogoss ultime était sauvegardé


----------



## HCl (17 Novembre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Ben à ma fac de cambrousse, y'a même pas une borne wifi alors hein, on se plaint pas !!
> Nan mais bon voilà quoi. Délirant de voir que la fac propose l'offre MIPE et n'a même pas de borne wifi... :modo:  :hosto:


 En fait, on a un acces WiFi dans le batiment d'info (il faut envoyer un mail à l'administrateur du reseau en lui donnant notre adresse MAC et il nous autorise l'accès).

 Par contre apparement, pas de WiFi à la BU (alors que ce serait très utile, bien plus qu'en info).

 Quel confort en tous cas... Même si je suis déçu de pas réussir à dépasser franchement les 4h d'autonomie (iBook G4 800).


----------



## Caza (17 Novembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Je profite d'un petit moment de calme pour vous faire part de ma première présentation PowerPoint en publique à la fac. Une présentation d'une vingtaine de minutes devant une quarantaine d'étudiants.
> 
> Comme d'habitude, je n'avais rien "presque"rien préparé, juste récuperer la documentation adéquate. Je me pointe à 8h à la fac, lis les documents, prépare mon intro. Il est 9h30. Début du sliding sur powerpoint. 10h30 : 11 slides de prêtes, ca suffira. Je grave le doc', passe chez l'imprimeur du coin pour sortir le chemin de fer. Préparation mentale d'une quinzaine de minutes, café, petit dej' à la cool. 11h30 début de la présentation. J'ai choisi Roméo et le T610 pour passer les slides.
> 
> ...


Ton retour est très intéressant ... 
Juste une petite erreur : bogoss et mac user, c'est un pléonasme ...


----------



## piro (18 Novembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Je profite d'un petit moment de calme pour vous faire part de ma première présentation PowerPoint en publique à la fac. Une présentation d'une vingtaine de  minutes devant une quarantaine d'étudiants.
> 
> Comme d'habitude, je n'avais rien "presque"rien préparé, juste récuperer la documentation adéquate. Je me pointe à 8h à la fac, lis les documents, prépare mon intro. Il est 9h30. Début du sliding sur powerpoint. 10h30 : 11 slides de prêtes, ca suffira. Je grave le doc', passe chez l'imprimeur du coin pour sortir le chemin de fer. Préparation mentale d'une quinzaine de minutes, café, petit dej' à la cool. 11h30 début de la présentation. J'ai choisi Roméo et le T610 pour passer les slides.
> 
> ...



j'espère que tu n as pas oublié de mettre un petit "one more thing " dans ta présentation


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Je profite d'un petit moment de calme pour vous faire part de ma première présentation PowerPoint en publique à la fac. Une présentation d'une vingtaine de minutes devant une quarantaine d'étudiants.
> 
> Comme d'habitude, je n'avais rien "presque"rien préparé, juste récuperer la documentation adéquate. Je me pointe à 8h à la fac, lis les documents, prépare mon intro. Il est 9h30. Début du sliding sur powerpoint. 10h30 : 11 slides de prêtes, ca suffira. Je grave le doc', passe chez l'imprimeur du coin pour sortir le chemin de fer. Préparation mentale d'une quinzaine de minutes, café, petit dej' à la cool. 11h30 début de la présentation. J'ai choisi Roméo et le T610 pour passer les slides.
> 
> ...


 Excellent 
 Ca me fait penser que j'ai une petite présentation à tenir la semaine prochaine pour le taf... ptêt bien que je prendrai mon iBook tiens  :love:


----------



## nathan1901 (18 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu n as pas oublié de mettre un petit "one more thing " dans ta présentation


Surtout qu'il était en anglais mon keynote... Alors des "one more thing" il en pleuvait


----------



## dajay (18 Novembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il était en anglais mon keynote... Alors des "one more thing" il en pleuvait



Tu as commandé ta souris BT au fait ?


----------



## nathan1901 (18 Novembre 2004)

nan nan les frais de port me rebute un peu puis je viens de lacher 50 euros sur half-life 2. 
Mais bon, c'est un peu off topic, on peut en reparler en MP


----------

